# Pay for play?



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

Because of my background in music, I've been asked to help out in an consulting role in the organization of an outdoor music festival here at work. I was of course happy to offer my services and experience in logistical, planning and set up matters, but when it comes to budgeting for talent, I'm so far out of the loop I don't know where to begin.


I have not been part of an active working group of musicians in probably twenty years. So my question is this; what's the going rate for good local talent in your neck of the woods? I'm looking specificly to open with the typical 70's to 90's cover bands, and then feature some local or budding original bands, before the two more established acts that have already been budgeted for.


Any help you guys could offer would me most appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2015)

Whoa. That thread title! Wandered in here expecting you to ask how much bands should be paying _the festival_ to play!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

A good starting point would be around 150-250 per musician per night. I am sure others will chime in but this is my experience in Ottawa -Gatineau area.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

iaresee said:


> Whoa. That thread title! Wandered in here expecting you to ask how much bands should be paying _the festival_ to play!


Yeah, sorry about that. Probably should have been more specific on that, but while we're on the topic, I think it's absolute bullshit for a promoter/venue owner/whatever the case may be to ask talent to pay for the "priveledge" of playing. Same for those who think self promotion is enough of a payment for services rendered.

- - - Updated - - -



marcos said:


> A good starting point would be around 150-250 per musician per night. I am sure others will chime in but this is my experience in Ottawa -Gatineau area.


In your experience do most venues cover the associated liability insurance costs, or do they subtract it from the band's payment?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Is this a typical outdoor festival with set times of 1 hour per group? Who will the audience be? What is ticket cost? What size audience are you expecting? Do you have sponsorship?


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

1 day festival, 9 bands, 1 hour sets, hoping to draw an audience of 2 to 5 thousand, all ages, tickets in the $20 to $30 range, alcohol, food and merch vendors. No traditional corporate sponsorship, the establishment has a budget of many thousands, is willing to pay equitable wages to performers and will provide accomodations for out of town bands.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks. That helps set the stage (pun intended) for more questions

Do you have a headliner in mind that will draw that size crowd in your area, or are you hoping that several local acts will bring different fans in during the day?


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

The agencies of three headliners have been aproached about doing the festival (they all happen to be represented by the same agency,) and the organizers proper are hoping two of them can be booked. All three are capable of drawing that type of crowd.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

In our market we pay local acts $300~600 for a 1 hour set. Strong regional acts get $1k and the headliner usually gets $3~5k. I usually split my budget 50/50 between the headliner and the other 3~5 groups for the day.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Petey D said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. Probably should have been more specific on that, but while we're on the topic, I think it's absolute bullshit for a promoter/venue owner/whatever the case may be to ask talent to pay for the "priveledge" of playing. Same for those who think self promotion is enough of a payment for services rendered.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Liability what? LOL In my 47 years of playing , I have never had liability insurance costs. Maybe the bigger events require it but not your average bar, hotel, wedding etc.. party.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Whatever legal entity is running the show definitely needs to have liability insurance in place. They should also make sure that the companies responsible for tech and the vendors carry it as well. It is rare that performers are required to be covered, but I have seen cases where promoters have asked for them to be "named insured" on their policies.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

ronmac said:


> In our market we pay local acts $300~600 for a 1 hour set. Strong regional acts get $1k and the headliner usually gets $3~5k. I usually split my budget 50/50 between the headliner and the other 3~5 groups for the day.


Thanks for the help Ron. That's right in the area I was hoping for and seems more than reasonable.


----------

